# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  Varaždin 5. dio

## Jelka

Imala bih par pitanjca...

Za mame koje su imale i veće dijete/djecu doma (a nisu iz VŽ). Da li su vam dolazili u posjetu? Ako nisu, kako su to podnijeli, a i kako ste vi to podnijele?

Da li su vam muževi dolazili svaki dan (opet za one van VŽ-a)?

Bit će toga još, kuha mi se u glavi.   :Smile:

----------


## tocekica

za stariju djecu ne znam ali vjerujem da mogu u posjetu-postoji soba za posjete(mislim da je jednoj forumašici bio sin u posjeti). Naravno beba ostaje u bolničkoj sobi i samo ju sestra pokaže s vrata. Meni je muž dolazio svaki dan(1. i 2.dan u bolničkoj a 3. i 4, dana u sobi za posjete) 5. dan sam mu htjela dati odmor ali su me pustili ranije doma pa je morao nepripremljen i šokiran   :Laughing:   doći po nas.

----------


## Smajlić

> Imala bih par pitanjca...
> 
> Za mame koje su imale i veće dijete/djecu doma (a nisu iz VŽ). Da li su vam dolazili u posjetu? Ako nisu, kako su to podnijeli, a i kako ste vi to podnijele?
> 
> Moja kćer je dolazila s tatom svaki dan. Bez problema je podnijela razdvojenost, al ona je već onda bila velika 6,3 godina.
> 
> Da li su vam muževi dolazili svaki dan (opet za one van VŽ-a)?
> 
> Da, ali bolje da i nije jer kad su bile posjete, maleni je stalno visio na sisi tak da nismo imali puno jedno od drugog.
> ...


 8)   :Rolling Eyes:  

Samo naprijed, takva sam i ja bila  :Saint:

----------


## Angelina_2

meni je dragi dosao svaki dan na cca deset minuta u sobu za posjete...
dijete je vidio samo jednom na sekundu i to su mu pokazali prek volje...

----------


## Smajlić

> meni je dragi dosao svaki dan na cca deset minuta u sobu za posjete...
> dijete je vidio samo jednom na sekundu i to su mu pokazali prek volje...


Ja sam MM-u znala malog prošvercati do vrata i pokazat mu ga. Inače ga ni ne bi vidio. A da su mene vidjele sestre, mislim da bi bilo   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Adrijana

> Angelina_2 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> meni je dragi dosao svaki dan na cca deset minuta u sobu za posjete...
> dijete je vidio samo jednom na sekundu i to su mu pokazali prek volje...
> 
> 
> Ja sam MM-u znala malog prošvercati do vrata i pokazat mu ga. Inače ga ni ne bi vidio. A da su mene vidjele sestre, mislim da bi bilo


A ja sam bila uvjerena da tata smije u sobu kod bebe  :/

----------


## tocekica

gle ako normalno rodiš i sve bude ok puštaju te  drugi dan(48 sati od poroda).0 dan (dan poroda) se družite u rađaoni i tata drži bebu(svo troje ste zajedno bar 1 sat).1. dan ti dolaze posjete u sobu za posjete  a 2. dan ideš doma.
ako imaš carski rez puštaju tatu(i užu rodbinu  :Wink:  ) u tvoju sobu ako se ti ne možeš ustati(a 24 sata se nemreš micati i drugi dan nemreš doći do sobe za posjete)

----------


## tocekica

da ne bi bilo zabune, uža rodbina= roditelji a ne stričevi, tete, šurjakinje, susjede...

----------


## Jelka

Znači ako dobijem jednokrevetni apartman, MM može biti uz mene? U točno određeno vrijeme posjeta ili i van toga?

Što piše djeci koja se gore rode, ono mjesto rođenja Varaždin? Ima li to kasnije kakvih "posljedica"? Ono tipa nekakve potpore Zagreba - za Vas gđo. friška figa, pa dijete je Varaždinec!

----------


## tocekica

ne znam za jednokrevetnu jel je razlika ili ne jer ja sam bila u dvokrevetnoj. ali ja i cimerica smo bile carice pa nam se malo gledalo kroz prste kaj se tiče prva dva dana. nema problema za što se tiče novaca od grada zgb-a 8) . glavno da ste ti i muž prijavljeni u zgb(jedan od vas min 5 god)

----------


## Angelina_2

nema razlike...ja sam bila sama u sobi i nista...nema sanse da muz dodje...

----------


## Zara1

i ja sam bila sama dva dana - nitko nije smio unutra

----------


## Jelka

Hvala cure!

Evo još jedno.   :Grin:   Rade li tamo nakon poroda vaginalne preglede?

----------


## mfo

nema "skidaj-gaće-vizite"! pitaju te kako se osjećaš, koliko krvariš i to je to!

----------


## Adrijana

> nema "skidaj-gaće-vizite"! pitaju te kako se osjećaš, koliko krvariš i to je to!


  :Naklon:   :Naklon:

----------


## Angelina_2

meni je svako jutro sestra dolsa i rekla da skinem gace i cekam vizitu

----------


## tocekica

mene su samo gledal( ne i dirali) nakon operacije i sljedeće jutro(24 sata) kako krvarim  kad su mi skinul kateter i digli me.ostalo je bilo-kako ste-dobro-ok-bok   :Grin:  !

----------


## Smajlić

> meni je svako jutro sestra dolsa i rekla da skinem gace i cekam vizitu


???nama su samo dišli u sobu i pitali kak smo, kak se osjećamo. S tim da je moja cimerica imala epi i njoj su samo pogledali na dan otpusta kako rana zarasta, to je bio ono samo "baci pogled".

----------


## Angelina_2

to valjda kako im puhne...dirali nisu nikaj...gledali su jedan dan al sam ih trebala cekati bez gaca

----------


## mfo

moja cimerica je isto imala epi, ali ni ona nije morala skidati gaće i čekati  :/ 
(ja nisam imala epi pa mi nisu imali kaj gledati  :Razz:  )

----------


## Jelka

> mfo prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> nema "skidaj-gaće-vizite"! pitaju te kako se osjećaš, koliko krvariš i to je to!


I moj  :Naklon:

----------


## martinaP

> nema "skidaj-gaće-vizite"! pitaju te kako se osjećaš, koliko krvariš i to je to!


Ovako je i meni bilo, ali ima još i "skidaj-gaće-vizite", nažalost, ovisno koji liječnik ide u vizitu  :/ .

----------


## Smajlić

Meni su konkretno bili dr. Fara i dr. Dokuzović. Jednom su nam čak došli u vizitu dok smo ručale... (valjda je tak bilo jer je baš bio Božić  :Smile:  ).

----------


## Lutonjica

ni mene (bez epiziotomije), ni cimericu (s epiziotomijom) tokom 3 dana nitko nije gledao niti smo skidale gaće

----------


## Lutonjica

> Imala bih par pitanjca...
> 
> Za mame koje su imale i veće dijete/djecu doma (a nisu iz VŽ). Da li su vam dolazili u posjetu? Ako nisu, kako su to podnijeli, a i kako ste vi to podnijele?
> 
> Da li su vam muževi dolazili svaki dan (opet za one van VŽ-a)?
> 
> Bit će toga još, kuha mi se u glavi.


ni MM, ni Zara nisu dolazili svaki dan - jer im ja to nisam dala. prvo mi je bilo glupo da se vozikaju svaki dan (tako sam razmisljala prije poroda), a nakon poroda smo margita i ja toliko uzivale jedna u drugoj u rodilistu da nam nitko nije trebao i uopce nisam zeljela da mi itko dolazi i kvari taj nas prekrasni balon apsolutne srece.

dosli su mi jedan dan, oboje su usli u sobu na minutu, onda sam ja iznijela margitu van pa ju je zara cijelu izljubila i izgrlila, a nakon toga je marge zaspala pa sam ju ostavila u sobi i otisla sam se malo poigrati sa zarom u sobu za posjete.

----------


## Ginger

rodila carskim u 1 u noći, taj dan oko podneva (to je nulti dan) i slijedeći su pustili mm-a u sobu
dalje smo morali u sobu za posjete
bila sam sama u sobi

malenu mu je sestra pokazivala s udaljenosti od 1m od vrata
samo on mi je dolazio u posjetu i donosio potrebne stvari (nisam pretrpala torbu s kojom sam došla), ostalima sam zabranila dolaske
niti se meni bilo lako dizati, niti sam htjela horde ljudi oko sebe
vidla sam takve posjete na hodniku i to mi je grozno

6 dana u bolnici - nema "skidaj gaće"
nisu me pregledali nit na odlasku

----------


## Mala01

> ... a nakon poroda smo margita i ja toliko uzivale jedna u drugoj u rodilistu da nam nitko nije trebao i uopce nisam zeljela da mi itko dolazi i kvari taj nas prekrasni balon apsolutne srece.


Tako sam se i ja osjećala  8)  Nitko nam nije bio potreban, i toliko nam je bilo lijepo... sami u sobi nas dvoje, bez TV-a, mir i tišina... ma mrak! Znala sam što me čeka doma, tako da sam ta 3 dana stvarno uživala. 
Meni je došao samo MM.

----------


## Jelka

Baš je krasno čitati vas...

Zahvaljujući mfo i NJM-u   :Love:   :Love:  , čini se da je MM pokleknuo i sada mogu mirne duše planirati VŽ.  :D  Ima toga još puno za složiti u glavi, ali ovaj dio je riješen, idem sad dalje.

Termin je 12.05., ali mislim da ćemo na tečaj u 4. mjesecu. Tada ću već biti na porodiljnom, imati više vremena, a i tada će mi biti gotove rodine trud. radionice, koje bi se inače poklopile barem jedan utorak.

Jeste li vi išli sva četiri utorka? Mogu li se vidjeti rađaone, i babinjače?

----------


## Lutonjica

> Lutonjica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ... a nakon poroda smo margita i ja toliko uzivale jedna u drugoj u rodilistu da nam nitko nije trebao i uopce nisam zeljela da mi itko dolazi i kvari taj nas prekrasni balon apsolutne srece.
> 
> 
> Tako sam se i ja osjećala  8)  Nitko nam nije bio potreban, i toliko nam je bilo lijepo... sami u sobi nas dvoje, bez TV-a, mir i tišina... ma mrak! Znala sam što me čeka doma, tako da sam ta 3 dana stvarno uživala. 
> Meni je došao samo MM.


jelda?
to je nesto fantasticno, uvijek zasuzim kad se sjetim ta SAMO NASA 3 dana. ostatak svijeta uopće nije postojao

mislim da je i pinokijica imala isti dozivljaj   :Love:

----------


## tocekica

ja sam isto rekla MM da samo on dolazi ali njegovi roditelji su dosli jedan dan.ja sam se morala ustati, naslušat se gluposti,...
Isto tako sam zamolila da me ne zovu na mob-ak me zele cuti nek mi sms-nu pa cu ja njih nazvat kad budem mogla.
P.S. Tata mi je bio jedini od uže familije jer je MM trebalo društvo do Vz i natrag 4. dan jer više nije bio siguran dal može odvoziti rutu(bio je iscrpljen od uzbudjenosti, brige i neispavanosti).

----------


## tocekica

*jelka*, moja sisterica(Calista na ovom forumu) ce isto u 4. mj na tecaj!sutra ide prvi put na pregled(termin joj je tek u 7 mj.ima nekih problema pa joj je savjetovano da se prati u bolnici).

----------


## Jelka

Eh da, sad si me podsjetila. Treba li se tamo otići na koji pregled prije termina?

----------


## tocekica

nije potrebno. ak te tvoj ginekolog pošalje u trudnicku(od 38. tj. te salje na pregled i CTG u trudnicku) onda odi ali ne zahtjevaju da kod njih pratis trudnocu .ja sam bila 5 dana prije poroda na pregledu u trudnickoj jer me moja ginicka poslala na CTG. Dr. u bolnici mi je rekao da mogu slobodno pratiti do poroda trudnocu kod svojeg dr.(ako mi je tako lakse jer sam iz zgb)

----------


## Palonkica

> Dr. u bolnici mi je rekao da mogu slobodno pratiti do poroda trudnocu kod svojeg dr.(ako mi je tako lakse jer sam iz zgb)


Vidiš, ovo ti uopće nije loša ideja  :Idea:  . Mi smo se bogme navozikali do VŽ i natrag tih zadnjih par tjedana jer se malcu baš nije išlo van   :Cekam:   pa je tako i termin već bio prošao. No dobro, bilo nam je prvi put pa smo sve radili onako školski. Za drugu trudnoću ću probat ovo isfurat  - otići gore recimo jednom (u spomenutom 38. tjednu), a onda dok ne bude vrijeme odlazit svome giniću koji mi je btw skoro pa u susjedstvu (usporedbe radi  8) ).

----------


## klokica

Ja nisam bila na niti jednom pregledu u vž-u, sam sam došla kad sam trudove dobila   :Grin:  . I ctg i amnioskopiju sam obavljala kod svog privatnika.

----------


## Renatha

ja sam bila na jednom CTG-u. Niko me ništa nije pitao, sve prošlo ok.
iako sam preglede obavljala kod privatnika.

Babice i doktori su super, sestre na odjelu su pak druga priča. Najvažnije je da je u rađaoni ekipa ok. a ovo ostalo nekak se preživi, čekaš da te čim
prije puste doma i to je to.

Pripremite se na neljubaznost i neprofesionalnost uz ispriku
nekolicini iznimaka koje su stvarno korektne i pune razumijevanja.

U posjetu mi je došla moja mama, MM, moj tata i mama od MM-a-ne svi zajedno, najčešće po dvoje, svaki dan neko.
Svi u sobu za posjete, na kratko sam im pokazala bebicu, isto niko od
toga nije delal nikakvu dramu.

Kaj se tiče pregledavanja i nagledavanja, ni mene ni moju cimericu
nisu gledali. Nju su gledali prije otpuštanja iz bolnice (imala je epi.)

Moja preporuka je da idete roditi u Varaždin. Boli jednako gdje god da jeste, ali ipak je lakše rađati u novom odjelu i osoblje je otvoreno za sve opcije da vam olakša. Stolčići, sjedeći, ležeći, bez rezanja ako nije nužno...
I ako imate pratnju još bolje...bar imate koga psovati, vikati, držati za ruku i najbolje od svega na koga se osloniti-ne može babica baš sve sama.
Samo hrabro curke, bit će sve ok.

----------


## Nia_Zg

Nakon mog dvodnevnog boravka na "profilu šećera" u Vinogradskoj zbog povećanje vrijednosti na OGTT testu (nakon 2 sata vrijednost mi je bila 8,3) i kad sam vidjela kako su u Vinogradskoj "konzervativni" ostala sam šokirana. 
U Vinogradskoj nema 24-satnog boravka beba u sobi s mamom, nego je dojenje od 5-23h svaka 2 sata (bebe su u posebnoj sobi) a onda od 23-5 ih hrane na bočice valjda. 
U rađaoni nema nikakvog izbora lopte, strunjače, stolčića ili bilo čega takvog - samo rađanje onak klasično na krevetu.
Osim toga, na 5-10 soba dolazi po jedna zajednička kupaonica s 2 tuša i 2 WC-a, sobe su uglavnom četverokrevetne, unutra nema ni stola pa žene dobivaju tacne na krevete.

Nije niti čudno da smo se opredijelile za Varaždinsko rodilište...  :D

----------


## Jelka

> Jeste li vi išli sva četiri utorka? Mogu li se vidjeti rađaone, i babinjače?


Hajd da ponovim pitanje, možda ovog puta budem imala više sreće.   :Grin:

----------


## Angelina_2

ja sam isla sva cetiri jer me zanimalo st ace reci  :Smile: 
vidjeli smo jedino slike....

----------


## stanam

Mi smo bili 2007. tri utorka za redom cetvrti smo ostavili za kraj trudnoce tako da smo taj cetvrti spojili sa pregledom. I mi smo vidjeli samo slike. Na pocetku tecaja su nam rekli kako su prije isli u radjaone, ali su zbog nesjecamsecega odustali. iako sam vidila slike nije mi bas bilo svejedno. no sve je proslo ok.   :Smile:

----------


## Palonkica

> I mi smo vidjeli samo slike. Na pocetku tecaja su nam rekli kako su prije isli u radjaone, ali su zbog nesjecamsecega odustali.


Potpisujem.
Mi smo bili na tečaju sva četiri utorka.  8)

----------


## stanam

> Hvala cure!
> 
> Evo još jedno.    Rade li tamo nakon poroda vaginalne preglede?


dobar dan.kako ste. super. dovidenja. to je bila vizita.
 kod otpusta me doktor pogledao s udaljenosti od 1,5 m i rekao ok. 

vidim da spominjete da su gledali one zene koje su imale epi. koliko MM i ja znamo nije bilo epi u mom slucaju pa ne znam sto su me gledali???

----------


## tocekica

kaj ne pregledavaju kod otpusta ako imaš vaginalni?ja sam kod otpusta pregledana u ambulanti(zbog carskog mozda?i cimerica je išla na pregled-isto je imala carski. tada su me i previli i dobila upute...

----------


## zoza

> I mi smo vidjeli samo slike. Na pocetku tecaja su nam rekli kako su prije isli u radjaone, ali su zbog nesjecamsecega odustali.


Prošli utorak nas je bilo 70-ak... to je vjerojatno previše ljudi za neka razgledavanja...

ali primalja Erika je donijela stolčić, pa su zainteresirani mogli isprobati   :Smile:

----------


## Renatha

mi smo isto bili na sva 4 utorka.


Na tečaj sam išla u 6 mjesecu 2007. Nismo išli u razgledavanje, pokazali su nam samo slike.
Mislim da je to i ok.  Rađaona bi trebala biti što čišći prostor i uvijek spreman za upotrebu   :Grin:

----------


## Jelka

*stanam*, vidiš nije ti to uopće loša ideja, jedan od utorka iskoristiti za spojiti s pregledom. Zar im ambulanta radi tako kasno? Idem baš potražiti gdje ste stavile onaj popis doktora i kad je koji, možda tamo piše.

Hvala svima drugima na odgovorima!   :Love:

----------


## tocekica

ne rade tako kasno-trudnicka radi od 9-14(najbolje da dodjes oko 11)

----------


## Jelka

> ne rade tako kasno-trudnicka radi od 9-14(najbolje da dodjes oko 11)


Hm, onda ipak otpada. U tom bi slučaju MM trebao uzeti GO, a čuvamo te njegove dane ko suho zlato, za ljeto.

----------


## tocekica

predlazem da uzmes sa sobom muma i Janu pa da obaviš trudnicku ujutro odete na rucak, razgledavanje prekrasnog Varazdina i onda svo troje na teca(jmozda 4. kad govore o dojenjuj (nikako ne 3. kad su komplikacije u trudnoci i porodu) .(ne bi bili jedini na pregledu-jedna curica je bila s mamom na ctg-u i plesala na otkucaje bratova srca  :Heart:  a bilo je roditelja i na tecaju s djetetom-nitko zbog toga nije radio frku). 

utorkom je dr.Š(barem je tak bilo prosli tj.kad je moja seka bila)

----------


## tocekica

muma=muža   :Embarassed:

----------


## Nia_Zg

Ma mislim da su digli preveliku frku sad oko Varaždina, svi znamo da se iste stvari događaju u svim gradovima u svim bolnicama. Svaka bolnica ima ginkologe koje ako želiš da ti budu na porodu cure plaćaju. Jer, budimo realni, zašto bi netko bio van svog radnog vremena na poslu ako za to neće dobiti nadoknadu? E sad zašto je ta hajka napravljena samo u Varaždinu, ne znam. Meni je dr.J. bio super i takav je i dalje u mojim očima bez obzira na ovo što se događa. I da, dosta je mala šansa da vam željeni doktor bude na porodu, a i doktor je manje bitan - sretne su zapravo one žene kojima je na porodu samo primalja  :Wink:

----------


## Nia_Zg

> Meni je ova cijela priča zaista tužna i nisam mogla vjerovati, ali pitam se da li je moguće da se to nigdje drugdje ne događa i nije li VA bolnica nekome stala na žulj time što sve više rodilja s raznih stana Hrvatske žele doći tamo roditi?


X potpisujem.
To je i meni palo na pamet. Ako su već htjeli "češljati" takve slučajeve, trebali su to istovremeno napraviti u cijeloj zemlji, a ne samo u VŽ. Samo ne znam koliko bi onda ginekologa ostalo raditi, vjerojatno bi nastala totalna panika u HR, jer bi pola ginekologa bilo pod istragama.

----------


## Mobilni Maser

http://www.facebook.com/damodararati...60104237355545

----------


## Nightswimming

Slazem se u potpunosti sa svim vasim razmisljanjima. Mogu vam samo reci da je u Varazdinu burno i da necemo dati rodiliste samo tako, bez da svi cuju sto imamo za reci.

Izmedju ostalog, otvorili smo i grupu podrske na Faceu, pa nam se i tamo mozete prikljuciti.

----------


## kljucic

> Ali abortusi me rastužuju; voljela bih da liječnik koji me porađa ne radi abortus. Abortusi nisu okej... svi znamo za muke i patnje žene koja ne želi dijete, a trudna je, to stoji, to je užasno, ali i abortus je nešto strašno i užasno... 
> 
> pOSVE


 Slažem se, ali mislim da očekuješ nemoguće. I znam da nisi razmišljala o tome, ali tako je. Ali to nema veze sa ovim za što njih optužuju. Abortus nije ilegalan. Samo je cijeli slučaj zanimljiviji baš zbog toga jer se radi o abortusima - kontroverznoj temi. Ah, ti mediji.

----------


## V&NMama

> možda ja nisam normalna, ali stvarno nisam ničime šokirana.
> 
> činjenica da su radili abortuse mi je sasvim ok. prekid normalne trudnoće, srećom, u hrvatskoj nije zabranjen zakonom i drago mi je da ima liječnika koji ih rade, a ne da se na crnjaka obavljaju ne znam gdje i u kakvim uvjetima.
> 
> da su naplaćivali i varali mi jest razočaravajuće, ali isto tako i toliko tipično za našu državu da me ne može šokirati.
> 
> nadam se samo da će ovu akciju provesti u svim hrvatskim rodilištima, jer tada će to biti pravedno. ovako je samo hajka na grupicu ljudi.


normalna si, zašto ne, samo smo drugačije.
ja sam po prirodi takva da vjerujem ljudima, lako stjećem povjerenje a teško ga gubim. jednom rječju naivna  :Smile: 
ne poričem nikome pravo na pobačaj, niti ikoga osuđujem, i neka se naravno obavlja legalno i u bolničkim uvjetima.
ali meni *osobno* je pomisao na isto strašna.

----------


## Ginger

je li bio netko danas? kakvo je stanje?

ja naručena za sutra i baš me zanima tko će biti...

----------


## Zara1

> ja naručena za sutra i baš me zanima tko će biti...


treba se naručiti? 
to je nešto novo ili?

----------


## Ginger

ma ne treba se naručivati
prvi put ideš kad ti tvoj ginić veli, a dalje ti oni kažu kad otprilike
samo ja sam malo specifičan slučaj pa je meni rekao i napisao da dođem baš sutra
moraju mi mjeriti ožiljak od carskog i kolika je bebica, a kaže da to treba s 38 tjedana
ja ih punim u nedjelju pa rekao da dođem u petak... eto...

al izgleda da nitko nije bio danas, ili se ne javlja ..

----------


## Zara1

*ginger* jesi bila?
kakvi su dojmovi?
koji dr. je bio dežuran?

----------


## Ginger

je, bila sam
došla malo prije pol 9, i bila užasna gužva pa sam otišla i vratila se u 10
bila je dr.Špoljarić i jedno vrijeme dr.Vidaković
na listi za ovaj tjedan stoji da je pon i čet dr.Dombar, a ostale dane dr. Špoljarić
za slijedeći tjedan nema ništa...
mene pregledala dr.Špoljarić i bila je stvarno ok i ljubazna
al najbolja stvar od svega da je ožiljak dovoljno debeli i beba nije prevelika pa možemo probati prirodni porod  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## partyka

Super Ginger, baš mi je drago i zbog tebe i zbog bebe!  :Heart:

----------


## partyka

Jel netko od vas bio jučer na trudničkom tečaju?

----------


## tulip

jesu li se sad promijenili ti tečajevi? što pričaju? nadam se da nisu sad i tamo poduke o bolničkom protokolu i pravilima, kao u mnogim drugim rodilištima

----------


## s3ja

Sve više čujem ružne priče iz varaždinskog rodilišta (i sa tečaja i iz rađaona), koje me stvarno rastužuju...Je li istina da varaždinsko rodilište, koje je bilo jedno od najpoželjnijih za roditi u Hrvatskoj, toliko gubi na kvaliteti, humanosti? Što se to tamo događa? Nedopustivo je da se  veliki dio njihovog osoblja ponaša tako neljudski i nekulturno prema rodiljama - samo zato jer imaju manjak osoblja (ako je i to pravi razlog?)...
Kakva su vaša iskustva, cure?
Voljela bih da me netko razuvjeri i da ova moja bojazan kako je naše rodilište nakon posljednjih nemilih događaja palo za jedno deset stepenica dolje, nije na mjestu...

----------


## oka

Ne znam, uvijek je bilo nekih malo ljepših priča i onih suprotnih, smo što se je  dio nečega kompenziralo sa onim dobrim pa ono 
manje dobro na kraju zaboravljalo.
Meni se čini da je to i bio nečiji cilj dovesti bolnicu na manje popularan glas jer zašto nisu u bilo kojoj drugoj bolnici napravili isto?

Ja imam iskustva sa boljim,lošijim sestrama i doktorima, a sad dok im je napetost povećana vjerovatno je i atmosfera sve manje bajna i
tako opet za sve na žalost ispaštamo mi.

----------


## Zara1

ja sam rodila u petak popodne i preprezadovoljna sam  :Smile: 
svi, ali svi su bili ok i ljubazni (doktori Bilopavlović i Kolenko, žao  mi je što babicama ne znam imena, sestre na odjelu, pedijatar)
stvarno nemam niti jedne kritike

----------


## martinaP

Zara1, čestitam!!!

I drago mi da si zadovoljna, jer sam i ja u zadnje vrijeme čula samo ružne stvari.

----------


## Zara1

> Zara1, čestitam!!!
> 
> I drago mi da si zadovoljna, jer sam i ja u zadnje vrijeme čula samo ružne stvari.


hvala!

ajde da i ja konačno dospijem u dobru smjenu  :Wink: 
stvarno se sve super poklopilo, da sam sama birala ne bi toliko dobro izabrala
već smo jučer bili doma  :Smile:

----------


## Vila

> hvala!
> 
> ajde da i ja konačno dospijem u dobru smjenu 
> stvarno se sve super poklopilo, da sam sama birala ne bi toliko dobro izabrala
> već smo jučer bili doma


bas lijepa vijest!! čestitam!

----------


## @n@

Što konkretno ružnoga čujete?

----------


## martinaP

> Što konkretno ružnoga čujete?


Konkretno: puno nemara  :Sad: . Ne znam je li zato što ih je malo (liječnika), ali nije dobro.

----------


## tua

joj, može malo konkretnije za nas znatiželjne?  :Smile: 
ja sam rodila taman prije ove strke, i nije da su mi u samom porodu nešto trebali, ali mi se npr. pregled novorođenčeta čini dosta aljkav...a možda sam ja samo sitničava :/
opet kažem, nismo imale problema, ali nisu me oduševili  :Razz:

----------


## s3ja

Vjerojatno nećeš imati nikakvih problema ako tamo dođeš spuištene glave, bez ikakvih "želja", bez svog stava i ako spremno i šutke prihvatiš sve što će ti nametati,,,,No ako dođes sa stavom da poznaješ svoja prava i nabasaš na ekipu taštih, možeš se svega naslušati i nagledati. Riječi neprimjerenih za zdravstveo osoblje i nedostojnih ljudskog bića...Ma...

----------


## sunce moje malo

nadam se da smijem staviti link:
http://www.regionalni.com/lifestyle/...vodit-e-babice

----------


## martinaP

I ovo, ako nekoga zanima:

http://www.regionalni.com/lifestyle/...-doma-zdravlja

----------


## martinaP

Inače, primalja Alenka mi je bila na prvom porodu, i nije se baš nešto pokazala sklona neintervencijama: čak je prigovorila da me dr. mora šivati (doslovno 3-4 površinska šava) jer nisam dala me režu  :Rolling Eyes: . Logično, nema što. I još sličnih komentara. Nije mi ostala u lijepom sjećanju.

----------


## s3ja

I meni je bila Alenka. I nije mi se baš svidjela. Filala me dripom, a kad sam rekla da nek mi makne drip jer sam ionako došla u bolnicu sa svojim trudovima, išla me "tužiti" liječniku (koji joj je onda rekao neka poštuje moju želju). Nije se pokazala toplom i pristupačnom (prema meni), al se naskakala oko doktora...Iskreno se nadam da se promijenila!

----------


## dmagi10

Evo, niti meni se nije primalja Alenka dopala jer je dosta hladna. Bila mi je na oba poroda.

----------


## kiara79

Cure jel ima kakvih friških novosti?
Mene zanima nakon ovog s****sa doktorima kome ići na pregled...naime moja šogorica bi rodila u VŽ,ali ne zna kome bi bilo najbolje ići...

----------


## Zara1

> Cure jel ima kakvih friških novosti?
> Mene zanima nakon ovog s****sa doktorima kome ići na pregled...naime moja šogorica bi rodila u VŽ,ali ne zna kome bi bilo najbolje ići...


Dr. Bilopavlović
neka nazove prije i pita kad je dežuran

----------


## SunčicaVŽ

> Dr. Bilopavlović
> neka nazove prije i pita kad je dežuran


On je meni bio na porodu i super je doktor  :Smile:  Uvažio je sveeee moje želje  :Wink:

----------


## Zara1

> On je meni bio na porodu i super je doktor  Uvažio je sveeee moje želje


 i meni  :Smile: 
zato ga toliko "volim"   :Wink:

----------


## kljucic

Mislim da je on Jukićev "učenik"  :Wink:

----------


## kiara79

ima li kakav broj telefona ili zna netko kad je u ambulanti..

----------


## Smajlić

dr. Bilopavlović - smiren, nježan, drag...nije bio na porodu, al sam ga imala prilike upoznati dok sam ležala na patologiji. Nadam se da će takav i ostati.

----------


## martinaP

A koliko on može/smije raditi samostalno s obzirom da je specijalizant? Tj. koliko njegovo ponašanje ovisi o specijalistu s kim radi? Jedna poznanica se sprema na porod, pa je malo u panici...

----------


## Zara1

ne znam, ali kad sam u 15. tjednu došla na hitnu u pola noci zbog krvarenja radil je sam
i na porodu je bio jedino on u rađaoni (u svojoj smjeni)
i u viziti sam...

----------


## kiara79

ako se želi roditi u Vž u kojem tjednu se treba javiti u njihovu ambulantu..?

----------


## Zara1

teoretski se zapravo ni ne treba javiti na pregled prije poroda 
pregled  nije uvjet za sam porod  tamo
mene je moja gin. poslala u bolnicu nakon 38. tjedna
u kojem je tjednu T tvoja prijateljica?
ako joj muž želi biti na porodu trebaju njihov tečaj 
a za kontakt s doktorom neka proba nazvati ambulantu za trudnice i pitati sestru kad je dežuran ili tražiti baš njega pa se direktno s njim dogovoriti

----------


## martinaP

Mene je moja gin uputila sa 39 tjedana, ali ja sam otišla već sa 37 jer mi je tad u prvoj t. počeo rasti tlak (a ponovilo se isto i u drugoj).

----------


## Vila

ja imam placen tečaj, a nisam na kraju tamo rodila. Mogu li nekome ustupit uplatnicu? Da li je to uopće moguće?

----------


## kiara79

> teoretski se zapravo ni ne treba javiti na pregled prije poroda 
> pregled nije uvjet za sam porod tamo
> mene je moja gin. poslala u bolnicu nakon 38. tjedna
> u kojem je tjednu T tvoja prijateljica?
> ako joj muž želi biti na porodu trebaju njihov tečaj 
> a za kontakt s doktorom neka proba nazvati ambulantu za trudnice i pitati sestru kad je dežuran ili tražiti baš njega pa se direktno s njim dogovoriti


ona je u 28 tt,gin joj je u kc,a ona želi roditi u Vž,pa ne znamo jel se mora prije tamo javiti ili trudnoću do kraja vodi u kc..

----------


## martinaP

Kad bude oko 35. tjedna neka joj gin napiše uputnicu za CTG+UZV+amnioskopija (time je pokriveno sve što bi joj moglo zatrebati, da je ne šalju po novu uputnicu za npr. UZV - ili, još gore, ne naprave pred kraj UZV jer nije pisalo na uputnici). Jedna up. vrijedi za 3 CTG-a. Također joj treba i up. za porod. Zgodno je ako su uputnice bez datuma.

----------


## Eva Maria

Pozdrav!!
Mi sutra idemo na prvi tečaj  :Klap:  baš smo uzbuđeni, evo, već su sitni sati i nemogu spavat. sad sam u 32tj. 
Beba mi je još uvijek okrenuta na zadak al mu dajemo šanse da se okrene,al nikad se nezna,..
Mi ćemo svejedno na tečaj pa ćemo vidjeti. 
Zanima me, kada treba platiti tečaj (369kn)?
I šta u slučaju CR?
Jeli bila koja na CR sad nedavno? Ja se jako bojim i nadam se da će se mali okrenuti!!
Puse i pozdrav svima!! :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## @n@

Eva Maria, ako se i ja odlučim za Vž porod, možda se vidimo gore.  :Smile:

----------


## sunce moje malo

*Eva Maria* ja sam 2009. imala CR
bebica je odmah bila s tatom dok mene nisu završili, kad sam prebačena u sobu i beba je odmah došla k meni.
tečaj možeš platiti bilo kad, glavno da imaš uplatnicu kad dođeš na porod.

ako sve bude kako treba i ja se spremam u VŽ u ranu jesen.

----------


## tua

mi čak nismo ni imali uplatnicu, samo je muž rekao da će platiti poslije.
i mislim da na tečaju kažu da se dođe sa 39 tt.
mi smo htjeli sa 37+6 jukiću na pregled, ali sam ja to jutro rodila, tako da nisam ni upoznala trudničku ambulantu.

što se tiče tečaja:
erika je prekrasna :Heart: 
ali zato smo mm i ja na onom dr.dijelu imali ovakve face  :Rolling Eyes:  :Shock:  :Laughing: 
da ne budem nepristojna, totalno zastarjele info, u najmanju ruku

po meni + im je rooming in, ostalo je kao i svugdje, a nažalost nema veze s lokacijom, nego osobljem. stvarno je žalosno da uvijek ljudski faktor podbaci.

----------


## Eva Maria

Cure, puno hvala na brzim odgovorima!!! :Klap: 
Ja se ipak nadam da ću izbjeć  CR..

@n@ misliš danas na tečaju se vidimo? 
ajde, baš bi bilo lijepo  :Very Happy: 

samo još jedno pitanjce  :Smile:  pa kaj ti nakon kaj izvade bebu ne pokažu odma?? i di je muž za vrijeme zahvata? ajme, ja moram svoju bebu ODMAH vidjeti  :Grin:  
u biti 2 pitanjca.. treba skinut sav nakit za CR, imam piersinge koje si baš nemogu sama iščupat (microdermale) pa me zanima kakav je postupak u VŽ.. s tim da nebi opću anesteziju..
joooj.... jedva čekam....

nadam se da nisam otišla jako OT  :Cool:

----------


## Eva Maria

> mi čak nismo ni imali uplatnicu, samo je muž rekao da će platiti poslije.
> i mislim da na tečaju kažu da se dođe sa 39 tt.
> mi smo htjeli sa 37+6 jukiću na pregled, ali sam ja to jutro rodila, tako da nisam ni upoznala trudničku ambulantu.
> 
> što se tiče tečaja:
> erika je prekrasna
> ali zato smo mm i ja na onom dr.dijelu imali ovakve face 
> da ne budem nepristojna, totalno zastarjele info, u najmanju ruku
> 
> po meni + im je rooming in, ostalo je kao i svugdje, a nažalost nema veze s lokacijom, nego osobljem. stvarno je žalosno da uvijek ljudski faktor podbaci.


super, tak ćemo i mi makar dan prije uplatit.
da, slažem se za to s osobljem, iskreno tamo nikoga neznam, samo po pričama od drugih.
nadam se da ćemo se svi skupa uspjet složit i da će sve proći u miru i bez loših uspomena..
ipak se tamo događa najveći i najvažniji i najljepši događdaj u našim životima..
ja baš idem nekako puna pozitive!!! nadam se da će tako i ostati.
da, meni je moja dr rekla da će mi sa 39tt dat uputnicu za preglede. do onda ima još vremena a i malcu dajemo šanse da se okrene!!

----------


## Canaj

katarinam - čestitam!!  :Smile:

----------


## Mirche

Čestitam!! :Klap:  :mama:

----------


## EvaMONA

Čestitam!
I ujedno potvrđujem dobro iskustvo s dr. Tot na 2. porodu, Iako je trajao doslovno 5,6 min u bolnici ona je bila vrlo smirena u odnosu na gungulu koja se stvorila kad smo uletili u zadnji tren.

----------


## katarinam

cure hvala na čestitkama   :Wink:

----------


## naniluc

Samo da pitam za prijateljicu- da li su konačno nabavili kadu  :Cekam:  
Ako ne -kad budu-ta famozna kada se navodno čeka već 5 godina  :Cool:

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

Nisu.

----------


## oka

A imaju li oni možda već predviđeno mjesto za to, pripremu pa samo čekaju ugradnju i kadu ili nemaju ništa od toga?
Ako netko zna bila bih zahvalna na odgovoru

----------


## Canaj

> A imaju li oni možda već predviđeno mjesto za to, pripremu pa samo čekaju ugradnju i kadu ili nemaju ništa od toga?
> Ako netko zna bila bih zahvalna na odgovoru


...mislim da da - hoću reći, ak se dobro sjećam čula sam da maltene imaju već i cijevi za vodu i "priključak" za kadu (pripremljeno i osmišljeno), ali da im kadu "ne dozvole" ugradit... (?a tko ne da? možda ti neki "šefovi" ....i zašto? - nemam pojma zašto je zapelo ...) to sam načula u zadnjm danima trudnoće pa se ispričavam ako sam ipak "napuhala", malo mi je glava bila u oblacima tih dana....
ali upravo je to bio moj dojam (nakom jednog razgovora tamo) 

ps - gle mene..još provjeravam kaj ima novoga na ovom topiku ...a ponekad provjerim i vremensku prognozu za VŽ ....hehehehe :Grin:

----------


## oka

:Grin:  To sigurno znači da ti je ostalo u lijepom sjećanju!
I hvala na info!  :Heart:

----------


## mishekica

Pozdrav svima.

Intenzivno razmišljam o porodu u Varaždinu pa bih vam se voljela malo priključiti na ovoj temi. Doduše, imam još puno vremena pa nije panika.

Vidim da spominjete prvi bolnički pregled u 39. tjednu... Nisam sigurna koliko genetika ima veze s tim, no kod mene se u obitelji djeca uglavnom rađaju u 37. tjednu. Je li onda pametnije ići ranije na pregled? Ili mislite da genetika tu baš ništa ne znači?  :Smile:

----------


## mishekica

Ili možda nitko nije zainteresiran za komunikaciju sa mnom?  :drama:

----------


## naniluc

Ja sam imala prvi bolnički pregled u 38 tjednu.
 Za ovo drugo ne znam  :Smile:

----------


## martinaP

Meni je u drugoj trudnoći gin savjetovala da idem na prvi bolnički pregled kad napunim 39 tt. Ja  sam ipak otišla sa 37 tjedana, nitko mi ništa nije rekao. Važno je da imaš uputnicu, možeš doći prvi put kad želiš.

----------


## jelenkić

Ja sam u prvoj trudnoći došla s 33.tjedana jer mi je bilo prenaporno putovati u Zagreb na preglede. Malo su se čudile sestre kaj tako rano, ali mi nisu ništa komplicirale.

----------


## Mirche

Ja ti mogu samo reći da se isto uvelike spremam za porod u VŽ - prva beba! :Very Happy:  I već sam i na preglede tamo krenula, ali sve dok se to 'iskustvo' ekčuli ne desi, mogu ti dati samo percepciju VŽ bolnice do sad: svi su simpatični, komunikativni (njihov naglasak me odvaljuje! :Grin: ), tečaj za trudnice je bio super, al su dr-i bome na pregledu "nježni" ko i bilo gdje drugdje... :Shock:

----------


## mishekica

Pa šta te ljude nitko ne uči nekakvim temeljnim vještinama ophođenja i pregledavanja? Na čemu se oni vježbaju? Na drvenim modelima?  :Sad:

----------


## katarinam

pa to sve ovisi od ginekologa. mene u prvoj trudnoći slali već u 36. tt. a u drugoj tek u 38. tt. a oba puta prenosila pa sam tamo bila svako malo dok se nisam konačno porodila...

----------


## Mirche

> Pa šta te ljude nitko ne uči nekakvim temeljnim vještinama ophođenja i pregledavanja? Na čemu se oni vježbaju? Na drvenim modelima?


Ne znam, fakat, to se i ja uvijek pitam...no, sad bar znam na čemu ću inzistirati na sljedećoj kontroli: na nježnosti! :Kiss:   :Laughing:

----------


## Franka 35

Savjet friške rodilje za sve one koji planiraju ići u Vž rodilište - bude li dr.C.-D. dežurna, okrenite se i iz tih stopa idite negdje drugdje..Toplo vam savjetujem, obzirom da ona jedino vjeruje u metode prokidanja vodenjaka, filanja dripom, porod poležećki, grubo pregledava u trudovima, nalijeganje laktovima na trbuh je klasika tu, rezanje također, jako se žure i forsiraju čim prije iako nemaju gužvu..Ocjena popratne ekipe, sestre i sl. -2.

----------


## Ayan

*Franka 35* ovo se odnosi samo na dotičnu doktoricu i sestru koja je bila s njom, ili govoriš općenito?

----------


## Franka 35

Isključivo na nju i sestre koje su bile svugdje drugdje a najmanje u rađaoni.

----------


## mishekica

> Savjet friške rodilje za sve one koji planiraju ići u Vž rodilište - bude li dr.C.-D. dežurna, okrenite se i iz tih stopa idite negdje drugdje..Toplo vam savjetujem, obzirom da ona jedino vjeruje u metode prokidanja vodenjaka, filanja dripom, porod poležećki, grubo pregledava u trudovima, nalijeganje laktovima na trbuh je klasika tu, rezanje također, jako se žure i forsiraju čim prije iako nemaju gužvu..Ocjena popratne ekipe, sestre i sl. -2.


Ajoj  :Sad:  Žao mi je! I pitam se gdje ću ja roditi??  :Sad:

----------


## Zara1

> Savjet friške rodilje za sve one koji planiraju ići u Vž rodilište - bude li dr.C.-D. dežurna, okrenite se i iz tih stopa idite negdje drugdje..Toplo vam savjetujem, obzirom da ona jedino vjeruje u metode prokidanja vodenjaka, filanja dripom, porod poležećki, grubo pregledava u trudovima, nalijeganje laktovima na trbuh je klasika tu, rezanje također, jako se žure i forsiraju čim prije iako nemaju gužvu..Ocjena popratne ekipe, sestre i sl. -2.


ja ovo mogu samo potpisati  :Sad: 
to je naime bio i moj plan prije skoro 2 godine. na prvom me porodu iskasapila i počastila raznim epitetima. da je ona bila dežurna na dan mog drugog poroda na peti bi se okrenula i otišla u ČK
i da te sestre (babice) su više "okolo"  nego kraj rodilje

----------


## naniluc

Evo, ja nemam pritužbe na osoblje u rađaoni, dok je odjel za babinjače druga priča.
Sa mnom je na porodu bio suprug i to puno vrijedi, barem su ljubaznije sestre, a i on je vikao , sestro, ide, dođite  :Laughing: 
Meni je bila super smjena u rađaoni  :Heart:

----------


## Zara1

žalosno je to što je to sve zapravo lutrija

----------


## Bonavia

Ja imam dobro iskustvo sa dr.C.D na prvom porodu.Prirodni porod iz snova.MM je bio moja pratnja i glasnogovornik,sve je dogovarao i pitao;nikakvih problema.Tako da nije sve tako crno;a da je lutrija je.Uvijek je u smjeni još jedan dr.pa je i moja opcija bila tražiti drugog jasno i glasno,no nije bilo potrebe. :Very Happy:

----------


## Franka 35

Paralelni doktor u smjeni mi je također nalijegao laktovima na trbuh, tako da sam imala modrice od njih poslije kao da me netko pretukao...Svakako preporučam pratnju, nama nije bila moguća zbog spleta negativnih okolnosti..Sretno..

----------


## katarinam

ja sa oba svoja poroda nemam loših iskustva, valjda sam neletjela na mlade doktore koji su bili jako ljubazni i susretljivi i prošlo sve bez ikakvih komplikacija i problema, i bila zadovoljna sa svime. mada kod drugog poraoda je bila gužva u rađaoni ali nisu ništa silili ni ubrzavali a ni nudili nikakav drip a ni epiziotomiju. prvi put bila sa pratnjom drugi put bez nje i ne vidim nikakvu razliku u ponašanju osoblja, a i osoblje na odjelu babinjača isto bilo super bez ikakvih nuđenja bočice ili dude ili što drugo....

----------


## mishekica

Stvarno ne razumijem zašto se iskustva moraju toliko razlikovati i zašto sve što ti se događa mora biti lutrija. Ne bi trebalo biti tako. Trebale bismo znati da uz sebe imamo stručno i ljubazno osoblje koje će dati sve od sebe da napravi ono što treba, odn. da ne rade ono što ne treba, i da te uza sve to tretiraju dostojanstveno, kao ljudsko biće. Zašto to treba biti sreća i slučajnost, a ne normalna pojava? U kakvom mi to svijetu živimo?  :Sad:

----------


## slavica12

bokic mame, jel zna možda koja raspored doktora ovaj tjedan u trudnickoj ambulanti. morala bih ovaj tjedan otici tamo na ctg,a htjela bih izbjeci jednu doktoricu tamo o kojoj pričate..
hvala vam.

----------


## katarinam

nažalost ne znam raspored, a ako imaš uputnicu samo za ctg nebi trebao biti problem, napraviš ctg i doktor ga samo očita bez ikakvog pregleda

----------


## Ayan

čitam iskustva o porodu u varaždinu po internetu, pa me zanima mišljenje žena koje su tamo rodile. vidim da se iskustva svakako razlikuju, no ne mogu se oteti dojmu da im se "kvaliteta usluge" poprilično srozala. 
mi bi svakako potegnuli iz zagreba u vž da tamo rodim, no sad se pitam da li nam se to isplati, pošto je očigledno sve pitanje sreće na kakvu smjenu naletiš i da li će ti smilovati i poštivati tvoje želje?
jer ako nije tako, i ako možeš dobiti stolčić i poštivanje plana poroda ukoliko se tako potrefe zvijezde, onda onaj drugi tretman mogu dobiti u bilo kojoj zagrebačkoj bolnici, a to je upravo ono što ne želim.

znam što želim i vž mi za sada čini kako najbolja opcija, pa me zanimaju vaša mišljenja.
kako ustvari dobiti ono što želiš ako naletiš na krivu smjenu, onako na kulturan način, a da ne moraš imati žnjoru, plakati, moliti, i pri tom paziti da ne povrijediš nečiji ego?

----------


## Zara1

> znam što želim i vž mi za sada čini kako najbolja opcija, pa me zanimaju vaša mišljenja.
> kako ustvari dobiti ono što želiš ako naletiš na krivu smjenu, onako na kulturan način, a da ne moraš imati žnjoru, plakati, moliti, i pri tom paziti da ne povrijediš nečiji ego?


ja bi rekla nikako. čak  ti i  plakanje, moljaknje i veza teško mogu pomoći

----------


## slavica12

> nažalost ne znam raspored, a ako imaš uputnicu samo za ctg nebi trebao biti problem, napraviš ctg i doktor ga samo očita bez ikakvog pregleda


hvala draga, evo ja bila u srijedu na kontroli tamo i u ambulanti je bila dr.Dombaj, imala sam ctg, pregled i ultrazvuk. dok. se činila mi ok, al rekla mi sestra da bas i nemam neki izbor kaj se doktora tiče jer su godišnji, a sad kaj joj je to značilo budemo vidli. mene je malo strah jer sam prvi porod imala carski a sada će biti vbac.

----------


## neumorna

> čitam iskustva o porodu u varaždinu po internetu, pa me zanima mišljenje žena koje su tamo rodile. vidim da se iskustva svakako razlikuju, no ne mogu se oteti dojmu da im se "kvaliteta usluge" poprilično srozala.


vidim da nas muči isti problem... i ja već polako razmišljam o tome. tj., MUČIM se pitanjem 'koje rodilište, kako odlučiti?'

----------


## naniluc

Mene je isto to mučilo, no budući da sam vidla kako neka druga rodilišta izgledaju, vž rodilište mi je bilo najbolji izbor- stvarno je lijepo uređeno i,što mi je bilo jako bitno, svaka soba ima kupaonu.
E da, i na viziti  se ženama nakon poroda ne viri između nogu, nekako mi je humaniji pristup.

----------


## Ayan

> Mene je isto to mučilo, no budući da sam vidla kako neka druga rodilišta izgledaju, vž rodilište mi je bilo najbolji izbor- stvarno je lijepo uređeno i,što mi je bilo jako bitno, svaka soba ima kupaonu...


neka me nitko krivo ne shvati, ali komocija u bolnici mi je na zadnjem mjestu. nije mi važno kakve su farbe zidovi, s koliko žena djelim sobu i kupaonicu, kakva je hrana. sve ću to preživjeti, glavno da je se bebom sve u redu i da je njoj pružena puna skrb.
ono što mi je važno je da sam u svakom trenutku sigurna da je život moje bebe u najboljim rukama, da se kao žena koja dolazi roditi, i koja praktički stavlja život i zdravlje svoje bebe i sebe same, cijelo vrijeme osjećam kao ljudsko biće koje ima povjerenja u osoblje koje me okružuje.
problem je u tome što ja taj osjećaj nemam, nisam sigurna da ću dobiti ovo što sam gore napisala, jer izgleda da je sve pitanje sreće na kakvu ćeš smjenu naletjeti.
život i zdravlje moje bebe nije nešto s kim se itko ima pravo igrati.

zato sam u dilemi i nemam pojima kuda. vž mi se činilo kao super opcija, ali kao što rekoh čini mi se da se vraćaju na loše. nadam se da sam u krivu.

----------


## katarinam

ne mogu ti ništa loše reći o vž rodilištu jer sam stvarno zadovoljna sa svime doživljenome tijekom poroda i babinja, ne znam dal sam imala sreću il je to tako kod njih. 
prvu bebu rodila na stolčiću uz pratnju bez ikakvih otežavanja ili problema da nebi mogla rodit na stolčiću ili da bi možda bio zauzet. a za drugu nisam imala pratnju i rodila na krevetu, bez dripa ili bilo kakvih lijekova i intervencija, normalni najednostavni prirodni porod....drugi porod bio u svibnju ove godine
U drugoj trudnoći curku prenosila 11 dana i konstantno bila kod njih i nisam doživjela ni jednu neugodnost ili kakvo loše iskustvo.....ali to je samo moja priča iz vž rodilišta, a vjerojatno će se naći i pokoje loše iskustvo, pokoji loš doktor ili primalja pa se ti sama odluči pa ćeš vidjet  :Smile:

----------


## naniluc

Ayan, pa normalno da je život i zdravlje bebe na prvom mjestu  :Smile:  , ali govorila sam kao žena koja je rodila i u jednom drugom rodilištu sa mini žoharima  :Rolling Eyes: 
Čuj, svagdje ti se može potrefiti čudna smjena, evo ja sam, npr. 2 puta rodila u Vž i imam potpuno različita iskustva, na prvom porodu babica je bila hladna i pomalo neljubazna, a to baš i nije ugodno kad ti svaki čas stavi ruku u... , dok je na drugom porodu primalja bila savršena E  :Heart:  , no i jedna i druga je znala svoj posao i osjećala sam da će sve dobro proći.
A što se tiče uređenja bolnice, slažem se, ono nije najbitnije, ali pomaže kad ne moraš čekati na red za tuš ili wc, a beba u sobi plače, ili se bojiš otvoriti čokoladu da ne bi razna stvorenja po njoj plazila. Pomaže ako su samo dvije žene u sobi, a ne deset jer ne znam kako bi onda rooming in funkcionirao.
Moje loše iskustvo iz Vž bolnice je zapravo jedna sestra na odjelu za babinjače koja nikad nije čula za empatiju, a za poštivanje pacijentovog prava na dostojanstvo za vrijeme boravka u zdravstvenoj ustanovi još manje.

----------


## Franka 35

Sestrama na babinju dala bih osrednju ocjenu, mlađe su bolje i strpljivije od starih..Stara plava s kratkom kosom i ona vječito raščupana kratkokosa, kreštavog glasa su katastrofa, uopće ih ne zovite, i okrenite glavu dok vam kupaju bebu ili ju same okupajte, nisam im dopustila prematanje upravo radi bezosjećajnosti..pedijatrica s naočalama će vas šturo informirati, cinična je i straši mame najgorim opcijama, 2.su ok..

----------


## llella

jel ima kakvih novih iskustva iz VŽ?
M sam rodila u VŽ i bilo je super, sestra je bila u 2 mjesecu i isto super-bila joj erika
sad ću opet najvjerojatnije u Vž, a vidim da je rasprava malo zamrla, pa me zanima kaj ima sad tamo

----------


## jelenkić

Ja sam rodila prije dva tjedna, došla u 38.tjednu na ctg, dr. je digao paniku da su otkucaji srca nepravilni (u intervalima od 130-150) i da bebi sigurno nije više dobro u trbuhu i poslao me svu isprepadanu u rađaonu, dali mi drip i prokinuli vodenjak, rodila dva sata nakon toga, maleni je doslovno izletio. Babice su bile ok, ja nisam tip koji viče kod poroda jer nemam snage još i za to pa su i babice bile super prema meni, ali žena u boksu do mene koja je stvarno jako vikala se bome naslušala dernjave babica i psovanja po hodniku. Neke babice su super dok su mi druge verbalno katastrofa, no ja sam na to osjetljiva. Na odjelu su sve sestre bile u redu, no opet, ja ih nisam ni trebala ni zvala jer sam bebu sama prematala, samo su ga došle okupati. Bebu je pregledao onaj muški pedijatar, stvarno je odličan i zabavan, zvao je malenog Junak Janko. Znam da nisam od neke pomoći, ali eto, da bude napisano. Ja nemam loših iskustava ni s prvog poroda, osim blage bezosjećajnosti jedne starije sestre na odjelu prema prvorotki, ali ovaj je put nisam vidjela, možda je otišla u penziju.

----------


## xeenia

Pozdrav, nova sam na forumu. Planiram roditi u Vž, a nisam tako blizu, nekih 100 km, pa me zanima ukratko koja je procedura. Trudnoću kontroliram u domu zdravlja i u 30. sam tjednu. Kaj trebam dalje? Ctg u VŽ jel obavezan ili ne i kad? Jel je potreban odlazak u dnevnu bolnicu?

----------


## naniluc

Meni je moj ginekolog nakon zadnjeg pregleda u 36 tjednu dao uputnicu za Vž- za pregled i ctg ( dvije). Znači išla sam u 38 i trebala sam u zadnjem tjednu, ali nisam izgurala do kraja  :Smile:  .Po meni je bolje da odeš na ctg, mada znam cure koje su samo došle roditi.

----------


## xeenia

O super, znači pregled, ctg i to je to. Jel priznaju trudnički tečaj iz druge bolnice ili baš mora biti iz VŽ?

----------


## naniluc

Nama sujoš prije 5 godina rekli da priznaju, ali smo ga obavili kod njih. Možda da ti se javi koja forumašica koje je bila na tečaju u zadnje vrijeme.  :Smile:

----------


## neumorna

Dakle, jel rađa više itko u Varaždinu?  :Smile: 

zanima me kako je sa stolčićem, da li se forsiraju i dalje brzi porodi, da li možda postoji mogućnost vlastite sobe?

----------


## Runa

Pozdrav svima. Evo ja planiram voditi trudnoću u vž. Rekla mi je moja gin. da ona nije kompetentna voditi ivf trudnoći i dala mi je uputnicu za bolnicu gdje mislim roditi. Odlučili smo se vž i nadam se da nismo fulali.

----------


## naniluc

> da li možda postoji mogućnost vlastite sobe?


Ja sam bila u sobi gdje je bio jedan krevet za rađanje sa mužem kao pratnjom, sad ne znam da li si mislila na porod ili nakon poroda - za sobu?

----------


## Calista

Ja sam tamo rodila prije godinu dana.
Na vratima neonato ambulante je postojala obavijest da se priznaju tecajevi samo se treba prije javiti voditelju tecaja da vam se tecaj odobri i napise potvrda (morate i uplatiti 300 kuna)
Mi smo lovili dr. Magas po bolnici :/
Bilo bi najbolje da im posaljete mail i da ih tocno upitate za postupak...jer bez njihove potvrde pratnja ne moze unutra.http://www.obv.hr/index.php?task=group&gid=15

----------


## sunce moje malo

ja sam se nakon prvog CR, drugog VBAC-a odrađenih u VŽ, treći put odlučila za sv. duh.
i nisam pogriješila
isto VBAC, koji je bio puno puno bolje odrađen.

što se samih tehničkih stvari tiče, VŽ je bolji u tom smislu, jer nije toliko poroda dnevno.
znači, na sv. duhu sam išla odmah u rađaonu, mm odmah samnom, bez klistira. nitko nije pitao za potvrdu s tečaja.
nudili prokidanje vodenjaka, odbila.
nudili drip, odbila.
poštivali su sve moje želje.
bez pritisaka i nagovaranja s njihove strane na bilo što.

----------


## baby01

Zvat cu za tecaj pa cemo cut.

Kad sam prvi put rodila prekinuli su mi vodenjak jer nakon bolnih trudova od 7:00 do 23:55 bilo mi je stvarno dosta bilo je to 2012.g i mogu reci da su tada svi bili bolje volje cak i sestre pomagale su i oko dojenja i vodile su brigu o meni jer sam puno krvarila u rađaoni.

Drugi put 2014.g sasvim druga prica. Prvo je neka mlada doktorica na zamjeni krivo procjenila koliko sam otvorena, trazila sam epiduralnu na sto doktorica pristaje i sestre ju odgovaraju. Odbijam klistir i narede opet sestre doktorici da je to njihova procedura. A govorim i osjecam da cu se svakog trena porodit. Bas ih briga! Ni nakon 20 min.kad dobijem klistir tijekom praznjenja puca mi vodenjak i rađam u sobi za klistir. Srecom pa sam osjetila da je to izgon i derala sam se da rađam i tiskala gumb da dođu. Taj put sestre koma. Ni jednom nisam trazila nista od njih,ali kad bi usle u sobu bile su toliko mrzovoljne KOMA!

Zato, nadam se da se situacija promjenila, nemoze valda biti gore?

----------


## cin cin

malo sam sad citala ponovno ovu temu i iznenadilo me dosta stvari,pogotovo davanje dripa kod vbac-a,gdje god se pise o vbac-u spominje se kako moze biti opasno davanje dripa
bas sam sad sva zbunjena i iskreno strah me

prvi porod mi je zapoceo otjecanjem plodne vode, i nakon toga nisam dobila trudove,pa sam zavrsila na cr,iskreno bila sam iznenadena kada mi je dr tot rekla da me nece mrcvariti sa dripom jer bi ionako zavrsila na carskom

e da i tecaj se vise ne placa

----------


## baby01

Hvala.

Nemam iskustva s vbac, kad ces ici na pregled pitaj doktora kojem vjerujes za savjet, tako ces najbolje znati i rijesiti se svih dilema.

Ako sve ide svojim prirodnim tokom ne vod

----------


## cin cin

mogu ic u sri ili cet u vz?
u sri je dr Majcen u cet dr Brijacak...
koga preporucate,ja nemam iskustva ni sa jednim

----------


## baby01

O dr.Majcen sam cula dobre stvari, ali i za dr.Risek kod nje je jedna kolegica isla na preglede u TA te kasnije u dogovoru s njom dosla na inducirani porod kad je ona bila dezurna.

----------


## cin cin

dr Risek je bila dezurna kad sam dosla na prvi porod i radila mi je cr,bila je izuzetno ljubazna,sve je ljepo objasnila i jako mi je bila draga,na cr je proslo sve super
no nazalost ovaj tj ne mogu ic kad ona radi u ta,tak da mogu samo kod dr Majcen ili Brijacak
znaci dr Majcen je isto ok?
a dr Brijacak?nisam nista cula za njega?

----------


## cin cin

baby01 sad sam tek skuzila tvoj post o porodu
ajme uzas,bas mi je zao zbog takovog iskustva
ja sam isto rodila 2014.
u radaoni su mi bili svi vise manje ok,dr Risek i dr Tot super,ali ja sam samo tamo lezala bez ikakvih trudova i ikakvih naznaka porodu,ali sam se svega naslusala bila je jedna babica koja se jako derala na jedu rodilju i bas mi ju je bilo zao
da a sestre na odjelu koma,naslusala sam se komentara da kak bebu ne mogu probudit,nek ju povucem za kosu,pa kakve su mi to bradavice,da necu dojit bez sesirica,pa da nema sanse da cu uopce dojit itd svega sam se naslusala a pomogla mi je samo jedna sestra 

tak da se i ja nadam kaj se toga tice da se stanje popravilo

----------


## baby01

Kad sam prvi put bila trudna i isla u TA 2 puta pregledavala me dr.D, nju svakako izbjegavaj kao i dr.Š. Za dr.M. cula sam da je OK kad sam bila u babinjačama. Bez obzira kojeg od njih dvoje odaberes, i mene zanima kakvi su iz prve ruke ☺ 

Drugi put kad sam rađala dojurila mi je dr.Risek i krenula odmah masirat međicu te me i porodila, poslije sam je viđala u obilascima. Al taj dan su imali toliku guzvu da je rađaona bila popunjena i svi bili nervozni.

----------


## cin cin

idem sutra kod dr. M. pa ti javim kak je bilo☺
nadam se da ce mi sve ljepo objasniti

----------


## baby01

Sretno na pregledu ☺

----------


## cin cin

hvala
evo samo da javim da je pregled prosao ok,sve je uredu sa bebicom,nema jos nikakvih naznaka porodu,a kaj se tice dr M. mogu rec da je bila sasvim uredu,kaj god me zanimalo ljepo mi je objasnila i sam pregled je prosao ok

e da i dr.D. vise ne radi,preminula je

----------


## baby01

Drago mi da je sve dobro proslo. Imaju li i dalje guzve u TA?

Nisam znala, neka joj je laka zemlja.

----------


## cin cin

a onako,bilo je dosta zena,ali se cijelo vrijeme nesto dogadalo,malo se zaguzvalo na ctg-u pa su nas poslali na 4. kat da tamo napravimo ctg i onda kad je dosla dr je islo dosta brzo
ja sam dosla oko 9 i 15 i bila sam gotova  prije pola 12

----------


## baby01

Cin cin, kako si? Kako prosao sljedeci pregled?

----------


## cin cin

sljedeci pregled nisam docekala,rodila sam 13.
u noci mi pocela curiti plodna voda i dobila sam lagane trudove,ujutro smo otisli u bolnicu bila sam 4cm otvorena,dali su mi drip i u 3 popodne sam rodila,normalno,vaginalno,nije bas prirodno kak sam zeljela ali sve je proslo super,nisam popucala niti su me rezali tak sam zadovoljna sa svojim vbac-om

da i primalje su bile super,dvije starije,ne znam im imena,ali su bile odlicne
od dr je bila dr Majcen i Spoljaric,mene je zaprimila dr S,da je bio netko drugi mozda bi mogla izbjeci drip,ali dobro

----------


## baby01

Čestitke na bebici ❤
Bez obzira na drip, imala si divan porod! Drip daju da to sto prije rijese. Uzivaj u svom smotuljku ☺

----------


## Ginger

cin cin cestitam!

vidim da i dalje pilaju po istom, ah...
sve mi se cini da cu ih zaobici ovaj put...

----------


## cin cin

hvala!!

da to je istina,bas sam imala osjecaj da me se zele sto prije rijesit,iako sam bila taj dan jedina u radaoni
kad sam ih pitala da jer mozemo malo pricekat s dripom bilo je a bolje ne vec vam jako dugo curi plodna voda,dosta ste cekali,mi nebi cekali s obzirom na nenapredovanje prvog poroda itd.
kasnije mi je bilo malo zao kaj sam pristala na drip,kaj nisam odbila i jos malo pricekala jer je bez dripa bilo sve nekak polako i ne tak bolno,ali dobro kazem sve je super nakraju proslo

----------


## Ginger

cin cin, nemoj biti tuzna, jer to uvijek rade
oni bi to sto prije, bas ih briga sto ti mislis ili zelis i sto je sve ok
psihicki pritisak im je jedna od drazih metoda
drago mi je da je sve dobro proslo, a sad uzivaj  :Smile:

----------


## cin cin

ma nisam tuzna,samo mi je zao kaj uptavo takve stvari rade i mozda kaj se nisam malo vise izborila za sebe,ali dobro,kazem sve je super proslo 

da i ogromna je razlika izmedu carskog i vaginalnog,onaj osjecaj kad rodis bebu i stave ti je na trbuh je neusporediv s onim kad nakon carskog dobijes bebu samo da je poljubis
a o oporavku necu ni pricat

----------


## Ginger

eh, i to ti je individualno
ja sam se nakon carskog jako brzo oporavila, a nakon prvog vbac-a mjesecima nisam mogla doci k sebi
nakon drugog vbac-a sam mogla iz radjaone pjeske doma
al tu sam se borila svim snagama da bude po mom
plus, nikad nakon carskog nisam imala osjecaj da nisam rodila, meni je on bio lijepo iskustvo

----------


## cin cin

da znam
tak i ja sad,mislim sam da bi mogla odma iz radaone pjesice doma

ma nije ni meni carski ostao u losem sjecanju,ali ta nemogucnost kretanja prvih par dan mi je bas bila uzasna,a i beba mi je zavrsila na neonatalogiji,pa je valjda sve to utjecalo na mene

----------


## baby01

Eto ja ovih dana procitala novost za VŽ rodilište primalja Erika nam od ove godine u mirovini. Bas šteta jedna iznimno draga i topla osoba, bila mi na prvom porodu, a iskreno nadala sam se da ce mi bit i na ovom  :Sad:  ali neka zaslužila je  :Smile:

----------


## baby01

Drage mamice, da li ima koje svježe iskustvo iz VŽ rodilista? Koja ekipa je najbolja, koga treba izbjegavat? 
Koga preporučujete? Svaka informacija je dobro dosla  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

pa ono, najbolje izbjegavati sve - do izgona  :lool: 
nemam pojma, tamo je hrpa nove ekipe, nemam previse povjerenja  :Undecided: 
s izuzetkom dr.Tot
odi u trudnicku kad je ona tamo
a porod - i ne mozes birati, jer, kad krene-krene

----------


## baby01

Hehe, dobra si  :Wink:  i mislila sam tako  :Smile:   cisto sumnjam da ce do mog poroda i to rodiliste postat prijatelj majki  :Wink:

----------


## Ginger

aha, mos mislit!
uostalom, to ti nista ni ne znaci, ako se istovremeno ne promijeni i sklop u glavi  :Undecided:

----------


## Ginger

mislim, ja znam jednu koja je nedavno rodila tamo, al dosla je stvarno samo na izgon  :Grin: 
njoj je sve super bilo, a i porod je bio opcenito brz

----------


## baby01

Znam, zanimljivo mi je citat po drugim stranicama kako komentiraju da imaju dobre uvjete da to postanu. 

Neznam kud da mislim, s druge strane slusam i o drugim rodilistima svatko ima svoje iskustvo netko dobro netko lose kako di naletis na ekipu. Ovdje nema ni jedne zenskice da je isla tu rodit sve idu na drugu stranu i njima je normalno da ih se reže i da im se daje drip. 

Vjerujem da si ti odlucila za neko drugo? 
Ja cu i ovaj put pokusat izbjec tr.ambulantu, al me zanimaju novosti nesto da me malo ohrabri jer mi svakako treba  :Wink:

----------


## V&NMama

Da li mogu, ako se odlučim uskoro na novu trudnoću, ići na preglede u trudničku ambulantu u bolnici? Ne ide mi se kod mog primarnog ginekologa, voljela bi ako je moguće kod dr. Tot.  Zna neko?

----------


## martinaP

> Da li mogu, ako se odlučim uskoro na novu trudnoću, ići na preglede u trudničku ambulantu u bolnici? Ne ide mi se kod mog primarnog ginekologa, voljela bi ako je moguće kod dr. Tot.  Zna neko?


Teoretski, mozda i mozes, pa placati preglede kao privatno. Ali tko ce ti onda pisati uputnice (krvna slika, brisevi, transfuzija, ogtt, porod)? Ona to ne moze.

----------


## V&NMama

> Teoretski, mozda i mozes, pa placati preglede kao privatno. Ali tko ce ti onda pisati uputnice (krvna slika, brisevi, transfuzija, ogtt, porod)? Ona to ne moze.


Da, to bi onda morala tražiti svog primarnog ginekologa, ako bi on htio. 
Ja sam danas sva sretna krenula se naručiti na pregled kod dr. Tot u Poliklinici Sv. Nikola kod nas u Vž-u, a kad tamo mi kažu da ona više ne radi kod njih  :Sad: . Radi samo dr. Risek.

----------


## V&NMama

Zna netko radno vrijeme trudničke ambulante? Dr. Risek mi je rekla da dođem k njoj s nalazom kad je srijedom dežurna u trud. ambulanti, ali ne znam dal mogu i poslijepodne jer radim.

----------


## Ginger

radi samo ujutro

----------


## V&NMama

> radi samo ujutro


Hvala Ginger! Znaš možda do koliko sati?

----------


## Ginger

Ne znam tocno
Ja sam tamo zadnji put daaaavno isla, jos 2010  :Smile: 
I obicno sam dolazila oko 11, a jednom sam uzv cekala do 13

----------


## V&NMama

Uglavnom, poanta je doći prijepodne, vjerojatno bolje što ranije. Tak budem napravila. Thnx!

----------


## Ginger

Pa i ne
Bar u ono doba
Najveca navala je bila odmah ujutro

----------


## V&NMama

Bila danas, došla na red negdje oko pola dva, a ujutro sam nadobudno došla već u pola 9. Ipak je bolje doći kasnije izgleda, a ne odmah ujutro.

----------


## V&NMama

Ima netko sa svježim iskustvom poroda u Vž-u? I koja je ekipa dr-a aktualna? Dr. Špoljarić i dr. Tot otišle..

----------


## V&NMama

Ja danas bila na trudničkom tečaju, prvi put. U blagom sam šoku jer istovremeno doma čitam knjige dr. Wagnera i Ine May. Prirodni porođaj i onaj bolnički miljama su daleko jedan od drugoga. I pitam se zašto smo mi žene u nekom trenutku povijesti predale svoje porođaje bolnicama i opstetričarima kad smo ga od kad je svijeta i vijeka imale u svojim rukama.. kad je to nešto tako prirodno

----------

